# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Ôm cục tức khi đi du lịch Malaysia

## Bảo Huyền

Em vừa từ Malaysia trở về với 1 vài cục tức trong người, em xin nói ra đây để các mẹ không bị dính chưởng như em.

Em đi malaysia tự túc vì công việc ,ngay khi vừa đáp xuống KLIA thì em lại mua vé taxi (của sân bay bán) đi về Subang Jaya . Vì có đối tác ở đó giúp em thuê khách sạn tại Subang nên đêm đầu tiên đối với em không thành vấn đề .88RM cho 1 phòng sạch sẽ ok ( UPTOWN HOTEL)

SAu khi xong việc ở Subang em liền thu dọn hành lý để đi KL ,vì em nghĩ ở đó có China Town ,có BUKIT BINTAN ,có PETRONAS......



em đón một chiếc taxi (em ngã giá với tài xế là 60 Ringgit- hơi bị mắc) ,và nói với ổng là em muốn ở gần China Town với khách sạn khoảng 80-100 Ringgit /đêm cho 2 vợ chồng .Ông taxi chở em đến Jalan Pudu gần đầu dường có 2 cái hotel bự chà bá ,1 cái là MY HOTEL ,cái còn lại em không nhớ ,ngoài biển hiệu có để 95 RINGGIT /room ,thế là ổng bỏ em xuống đó ,khi vào khách sạn hỏi thì mới biết là 95 RM/1 người ,haiz ,thế là 2 vợ chồng kéo vali đi lê lết ngoài đường trời thì mưa ,cuối cùng cũng lết được đến số 88 Jalan Pudu lúc 4pm đó là EV HOTEL ,khi vào check-in lễ tân không hỏi em ở mấy ngày mà chỉ hỏi là chọn phòng nào ,cuối cùng thì cực chẳng đã em cũng múc được 1 phòng ở lầu hai với giá 80RM/đêm ,sau khi trả 80RM ,em bị bắt trả thêm 10 RM cho tiền check-in (theo em là cho 600point để đồi nước uống ),họ xin lại em số điện thoại em đang sử dụng rồi sau đó giao cho em chìa khóa phòng .

Lúc lên tới phòng mở cửa phòng ra ,em thật kinh khủng vì cái phòng ngót nghét 2m X 2.5m ,bẩn thỉu tối tăm có mùi mốc ,nhưng vì đã trả tiền nên em cũng cắn răng ở. Qua sáng hôm sau ,em đi BUKIT BINTAN chơi cho biết với người ta (em đi xe điện) ,đi mua sắm tham quan linh tinh về đến khách sạn là 3 giờ chiều ,vừa bước vào khách sạn ,lễ tân lập tức kêu em llại :1 là check-out ,2 là đổi sang phòng ko có toilet now now ,thế là em lên nói với o6x là lễ tân nói như thế ,ox bảo em đi xung quanh kiếm phòng anh ở lại thu dọn hành lý ,khi vừa xuống đến lễ tân hỏi em thu xếp xong chưa ,em cũng trình bày là ox e đang dọn hành lý còn em thì đi kiếm phòng ,bà ta la lên ủm tỏi check-out now now now , em tức quá mới nói tại sao phòng tôi đang thuê mà bà cho người khác book ,bà nói hôm nay là week-end em không thể nào đi kiếm được phòng ở đây đâu phòng đó người ta đã book từ trước rùi ,(các mẹ lưu ý ,khi check-in nhất là cuối tuần nhớ hỏi rõ là có thể ở được mấy ngày) .Cãi ko lại ,em đành xách valy đi , bà lấy enm thêm 20RM nữa ,như vậy 1 đêm e đã phải trả 110RM (770k) cho một cái phòng ko ra cái phòng .

Ôx em eko1 valy ra ko biết đi đâu ,lớp cuối tuần ko có phòng , phần thì đồ ăn tại KL ko hợp khẩu vị thế là anh ấy đòi về SUBANG JAYA ,vừa kéo valy ra khỏi khách sạn ,em và anh ấy thấy có mấy chiếc taxi màu xanh da trời rất đẹp đậu trước cửa thế là hỏi đi SUbang bao nhiêu (vì mấy bữa nay toàn ngã giá như vậy ) thắng Ấn đô nói chạy km , em nghe mấy chị đã đi nói cứ km thì phắng ,thế là 2 vợ chồng ok . Khi lên xe thì nó rủ thêm 1 thằng nữa ngồi ở trên buồng lái ( thế là nó đi 2 thằng) ,em có thắc mắc tại sao lại đi 2 thằng thì nó nói nó không biết đường thằng kia chỉ ,khi đi đến SUbang thì đồng hồ km đang ở 47RM bỗng nhiên nhảy lên 81RM ,mặt mày em tái mét ,thui thì 81RM chênh lệch khoang 20RM cũng được đi ,khi vừa đến khách sạn tại SUbang ,nó bắt em phải trả gấp đôi số tiền trên đồng hồ km (lúc này là 85 RM) 170RM (~1190k ) cho một quảng đường ~25km ,tếh là em ko chịu nhảy dựng lên ,vì ko rành lắm nên em nói với lễ tân khách sạn (hôm trước e đã ở đây) ,thì lễ tân nói em chỉ phải trả 85RM thui , em nhờ nó gọi polish nhưng nó ko dám gọi (theo em biet thi mấy thằng Mal nó ngán mấy thằng Ấn đô) ,em cứ la toáng lên nhiều người đến xem lắm ,nhưng ox em nói thôi đưa tiền cho nó đi em mình đang ở xứ người , emkeu6 ox qua ghi lai5bien63 số xe thì ổng ko gi lại , em đành phải đưa tiền cho nó mà muốn rớt nước mắt vì bị lừa , ox em nói người ta qua xứ mình bị taxi dù thì mình qua xứ người ta bị lại thui đó là kinh nghiệm ,lúc bây giờ thằng lễ tân mới nói với em là " CHỈ NÊN ĐI TAXI VÀNG VÀ ĐỎ KHÔNG NÊN ĐI TAXI MÀU XANH DA TRỜI VÌ ĐÓ LÀ CẢU TỤI ẤN ĐỘ".

một chút kinh nghiệm nhỏ xin chia sẻ với các mẹ khi đi KL ,các mẹ nhớ nhé đừng bắt taxi màu xanh da trời ,và trước khi đi nhớ hỏi kĩ là chỉ phải thanh toán theo số tiền trên đồng dồ cho cà tất cả người trên xe (nếu đi km) ,còn nếu ngã giá thì cũng nhớ hỏi kĩ để tránh bị lừa như em ,và nhớ đừng đi taxi của mấy thằng ấn độ mất dạy nhé các chị. 
thân!

----------

